# O-Matic Boron perfect for beginners



## Guest (Mar 8, 2009)

I rode my 2009 omatic boron for the first time today and it was awesome!!! I'm going to give it a few more go's at it before i write up a review but i just wanted to write up a lil something for beginners looking for a board.

If you want a board that has good tech, quality base(sintruded) and that all mountain type feel but dont want to spend lots of money, the Omatic boron is perfect! expect a review in a couple weeks..


----------



## MrSlacker (Mar 6, 2009)

I have been riding my Boron for 2 seasons already. It was my first board and I love it! Of course I also got mine for just $100 when they were still selling them at Sports Authority back in the day. Can't say anything but good things about it, especially for the money.


----------



## alf (Mar 14, 2008)

Mildly off-topic but, what the heck is a "sintruded" base?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

A hard extruded base.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

hye!

I may be also interested in that board. Could you please tell me if it's a real all mountain (no problem when you go off road?) and more over the size of it is ok? I m going for a 157 cm (61 inches) but I m only 177cm tall (69 inches) and 65 kg (130 lb)...

thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

it handles the mountain well, especially if your a beginner its a great board to start on. and for your size it seems like a 151 would be a better fit


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

simmerseb said:


> hye!
> 
> I may be also interested in that board. Could you please tell me if it's a real all mountain (no problem when you go off road?) and more over the size of it is ok? I m going for a 157 cm (61 inches) but I m only 177cm tall (69 inches) and 65 kg (130 lb)...
> 
> thanks a lot for the help!


The 157 would feel like a plank given your weight. IMO, you should go to a 148.


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

simmerseb said:


> hye!
> 
> I may be also interested in that board. Could you please tell me if it's a real all mountain (no problem when you go off road?) and more over the size of it is ok? I m going for a 157 cm (61 inches) but I m only 177cm tall (69 inches) and 65 kg (130 lb)...
> 
> thanks a lot for the help!


I am around the same height and weight slightly heavier 
I go 147 for my ET
You might want to size down a lil from 157..


----------



## ebs675 (Feb 7, 2009)

I started riding last year and I love my Boron. I am 5'9" and weigh about 190 lbs. The 157 works great for me. 

The Omatic website shows stats for all their boards, along with a recommended weight range.

-E


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

simmerseb said:


> hye!
> 
> I may be also interested in that board. Could you please tell me if it's a real all mountain (no problem when you go off road?) and more over the size of it is ok? I m going for a 157 cm (61 inches) but I m only 177cm tall (69 inches) and 65 kg (130 lb)...
> 
> thanks a lot for the help!


The board itself is awesome.

We will need a bit more info to get the correct fit for you. What is your shoe size? It is not possible to accurately size a board without knowing shoe size (and preferably your boot model, stance width and stance angle). 

Full disclosure, I am very biased towards O-matic, as we sell their boards and I spent a lot of time on a Boron last season.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2009)

I bought my Boron this time last year. Its still my first board and I love it.

Plenty forgiving but not so lame that your gonna grow out of it that fast. I'll be keeping hold of mine even after I buy my next board.

Would def recomend it as a first buy. Do it. You know you wanna..


----------

